# Your best product/s of 2011



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry if a post similar has been done, but just wondered what was the best new product you have tried this year, does not have to be a brand new product but can be something new to you?

Mine has to be Autofinesse Tripple and Werkstat prime carnauba :thumb:


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

I'm new to detailing this year, but the product that stands out the most to me is 

Autobrite Direct Banana Gloss Shampoo.

it smells great, plenty of bubbles, cleans well, plenty of lube, and leaves a nice shine to 'prolong the lsp'

Looking forward to the new year, I've left me car for a while now collecting the dirt and I'm going to do a full detail including machine polish when the wether turns nice, this will also be my first full write up!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not necessarily new for 2011 but new to me are Gtechniq P1, chemical guys citrus wash and gloss and the Maxolen range.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Zymol Glasur and Lusso Oro Autobathe.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Celeste V2 for me 

http://www.chemicalguys.com/Celeste_Dettaglio_V2_Paste_Wax_Perfection_Perfe_p/n_00p6.htm


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

my hands, arms, back, legs and head like every year...


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have loads of favorite products and at the moment my most favorite is Carpro Reload, its just fantastic and I have seen for myself that it can last 6 months as that is when I last touched my Mumand Dads cars and I gave them a coat in each car and today I saw the beading is as good as mine, and mine was done around 3 weeks ago


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

One a day keeps sleeping away!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

anything with Autosmart on it...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

dodo juice purple haze and clearkote vanilla moose!oh and purple rain!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Autofinesse Tough Coat :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AF Desire and the Scholl Polishes


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

G1....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Has to be AF Tripple and AS Ultra Mousse for me.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I had a big year with the Vic's Concours. Prima Amigo seemed to get used the most for glaze. I will be buying a crap load more Lusso Auto Bathe, very nice shampoo. I aquired a tub of Naviwax Dark, very impressive wax. I finally got to try Iron-X and Wolfs decon gel, both really good products. I used my first 'super sealant' too, C.Quartz. I certainly will be buying more of this if I ever need it again.

But the best product of 2011 for me (still haven't used it yet! ) is my new Flex PE14-2 150 rotary!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

z7 z6


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

AF Lather, AF Tough Coat & Wolfs Decon Gel.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

Autofinesse "Rejuvenate".


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

All Gtechniq products, Permanon glass cleaner and Carpro Fog Fight.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

All Gtechniq products - First time I used long lasting sealant protection on the car and glass.

Iron-X / Wolfs Decon Gel - No more scrubbing alloys with wheel cleaner, just spray on and blast off.

Dr Leather Wipes - No more fussing with cleaners, conditioners, creams, microfibre cloths etc, just wipe on and throw away.


----------



## Ernesto_182 (May 3, 2011)

Wow lots of products to write about..

I guess Iron X is one of my top favorites, such a fantastic product.

AF Tough Coat was quite impressive!

Gtechniq C2

Planet Polish Wheel S+S


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

AF Tough Coat & Desire


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Im quite new to detailing too so still working my way through my first buys . 
But so far Black Hole and Petes 53 wax . Made my Black Capri look a Million Dollars .
Also the Maxolen range has stood out a mile especially the engine cleaner , blue star and cpc5000 .
Cant wait for this year to kickstart again ....:buffer:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

for me, using bilberry for the first time, my wheels have never looked so good, also used megs wash & wax and ag srp for the first time properly, all 3 products are now firm favourites in my kit


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

For me its wolfs glass guard, never saw the point of using a glass sealant before, but having tried it i am definitely converted


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

CarPro IronX, Cquartz and Naviwax Ultimate for me.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

CG Blackfire and V7.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I forgot about Iron X.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Tried alot of new products in 2011, my best has to be

Bouncers 22 Wax !!!

And closely followed by.....

AF Tripple and AF Tough Coat


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

G1, P1 and Megs Ultimate compound.


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Wolfs Nano Wheel Cleaner


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Naviwax Ultimate


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Tried alot of new products in 2011, my best has to be
> 
> Bouncers 22 Wax !!!
> 
> ...


tough coat and bouncers 22 are two products im gunna get this year aswell as tardis and iron-x as currently using cg bug bugger and purple rain


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Planet Polish WS&S,Menzerna Powerlock and Zaino Z8,i'm actually now obsessed with Z8!!!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

really wanna try z8 too, 2012s list just seems to grow and grow lol


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Dan3.2 said:


> really wanna try z8 too, 2012s list just seems to grow and grow lol


Seriously get some,i know its expensive but a little really does go a long way.A couple of layers on top of menz powerlock looks incredible,greatly enhanced an already lovely finish.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

looked at menz powerlock whats it like to use?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dan3.2 said:


> looked at menz powerlock whats it like to use?


Seriously easy. You can apply it nice and thin, leave it ages if you want to, then one swipe removal. :thumb:

Gives a very nice thick glassy look, not typical reflective bling that sealants can look like.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Dan3.2 said:


> looked at menz powerlock whats it like to use?


Put it this way,i doubt if i'll go back to a wax anytime in the near future  This is mine wearing powerlock and since then i've added two layers of Z8 and its even better still!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That's a stunning Golf! Love it! 

My fav products of 2011 have been Wolf's Body Wrap and Glass Guard. 
Closely followed by Deironizer.

Trying some Auto Finesse tomorrow for the first time which may become my product of 2012!


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

AF Tough Coat, CG EZ Creme Glaze and the Megs MF System


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Meguiars number 7 show glaze.It was to be honest the only new product i bought this year but i heard it was a bummer to come off but i found it really good to use and impressive results so il vote number 7 .


----------



## tony_bcn (Sep 13, 2008)

CG Celeste Dettaglio + CG Hybrid V7...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Dunno about specific products but Auto finesse products,specifically Tripple,Toughcoat,and Spirit have all definatley stood out for me, also Concours Car Cares paint cleanser and ceramishield have impressed


----------



## isitOCD? (Dec 1, 2011)

it has to be zaino products Z2 Z6 Z8 amazing tools


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Can't pick one, but everything from Chemical guys I have bought has been brilliant.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

country boy said:


> Put it this way,i doubt if i'll go back to a wax anytime in the near future  This is mine wearing powerlock and since then i've added two layers of Z8 and its even better still!!


might have to invest in some now lol


----------

